

Ask HN: analytics for web api? - necrecious

Is there anything like Google Analytics for analyzing web api traffic? Preferably self hosted so the data will stay on my server.<p>I launched an iphone app that generates a lot of web api requests. I spent half a day rigging up a simple jqplot system for displaying simple stats, but now I want to do geo-ip and displaying which country/state is using my app.<p>So instead of reinventing the wheel, is there already an web app that can do the analysis for me, and I just need to feed it the data in the proper format?
======
Rust
If you shoot your stats data out in the same (or similar) format that Apache
does, you could use AWStats or Analog (or numerous others) to get graphs and
analysis pages - including IP resolution and geo-locating,error frequency,
etc.

They're not web apps, per se - you'll need to download and run through PHP.

~~~
necrecious
Yes, AWStats, Webalize and the like will work, but GA handles time series data
better and can drill down on specific urls.

I'd also like to be able to modify the code and customize some analysis.
That's why I want something like a web app.

------
olefoo
You could always integrate mixpanel or something similar.

Or tweak the log format output from your webserver so that you can shove it
into any of many analytics programs.

